

Atoms don’t exist where particles come from.  - Tomuchfriction
http://tomuchfriction.blogspot.com/2011/02/irrelevant-structural-concepts.html
The research is inhibited by the Strong interaction Force and Weak interaction Force as they are conjoined to Gravity and Electromagnetism in the fundamental formation of matter within an Interstellar biosphere.
======
coffeenut
Yeah, we can all take a bong hit and crank out some pseudo-science babble.
Doesn't make it HN-worthy.

